# xtrail seat cover



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

anyone have idea if 05/06 Murano have the same type of seats as Xtrail, as i saw lots of seller on ebay selling seat cover for Murano, pretty good deal, compare with CoverKing......like to see all you guys input. thanks


----------



## LEONGSTER (Apr 9, 2006)

giantpanda77 said:


> anyone have idea if 05/06 Murano have the same type of seats as Xtrail, as i saw lots of seller on ebay selling seat cover for Murano, pretty good deal, compare with CoverKing......like to see all you guys input. thanks



GiantPanda, the Murano has a completely different seat design.

But it would be interesting to know for a fact if they have the same mounting points as the X-trail's seats. ;-)


----------



## giantpanda77 (Aug 5, 2006)

thanks LEONGSTER, looking for a seat cover for my baby, as xtrail is not released to US market yet, so there is no one selling xtrail seat cover on ebay, so wonder if there is anything alternative. (i knew past discussion here mentioned coverking, but price is too expensive)..

i just bought 2 universal seat cover for the front seat, and seems pretty good, but back seat is a little headache, ,


----------

